# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  كربلاء يا ارض النور

## سيد جلال الحسيني

هذا الموضوع عن عظمة ارض كربلاء المقدسة  
وسائل‏الشيعة 14 516 68- باب استحباب التبرك بكربلاء ....

وَ عَنْهُ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ حُمَيْدِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَيُّوبَ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَسْبَاطٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَمَّنْ حَدَّثَهُ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ خَرَجَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام يَسِيرُ بِالنَّاسِ حَتَّى إِذَا كَانَ مِنْ كَرْبَلَاءَ عَلَى مَسِيرَةِ مِيلٍ أَوْ مِيلَيْنِ تَقَدَّمَ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ حَتَّى إِذَا صَارَ بِمَصَارِعِ الشُّهَدَاءِ قَالَ قُبِرَ فِيهَا مِائَتَا نَبِيٍّ وَ مِائَتَا وَصِيٍّ وَ مِائَتَا سِبْطٍ شُهَدَاءَ بِأَتْبَاعِهِمْ فَطَافَ بِهَا عَلَى بَغْلَتِهِ خَارِجاً رِجْلَيْهِ مِنَ الرِّكَابِ وَ أَنْشَأَ يَقُولُ مُنَاخُ رِكَابٍ وَ مَصَارِعُ شُهَدَاءَ لَا يَسْبِقُهُمْ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَهُمْ وَ لَا يَلْحَقُهُمْ مَنْ كَانَ بَعْدَهُمْ .

وقفة :

يستفاد من هذه الرواية المباركة لعله كانت كربلاء مسكونة يسكنها الانبياء واسباط الانبياء عليهم سلام الله واتباعهم .
ولابد ان نلاحظ اهمية هذه الارض المباركة من تَقدم الامام عليه السلام اليها عن اصحابه بميل او ميلين .
ثم يزيدنا التفاتا لاحترام هذه الارض المقدسة من اخراج الامام عليه السلام رجليه المباركة من ركاب بغلته فتدبر وتفكر بالرواية المباركة لتلتفت الى عظمة هذه الارض المقدسة .

اللهم ارزقنا زيارة كربلاء ومن دفن فيها عليهم صلواتك يا رب ووفقنا لمعرفة حقها وحق من دفن فيها روحي فداهم اجمعين.

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## Ibn-Ali

كربلاء...جنة الله في أرضة

----------

